# so whats the difference between park, all mountain, etc, boots?



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

park boots are softer/more flexible while boots meant for carving very fast are stiffer to help you out more


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

oh i see. cant figure out which boot will get the job done tho


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

well it depends on what kind of riding you want to do. i had a very stiff boot as my first pair, because i had no idea boots had different flexibilities. now that my riding style has developed, i bought boots according to my needs. i like riding park a lot, and hitting small-medium/large jumps. im not interested in bombing down runs as much as doing flatland tricks and park, so i bought slightly more flexible boots. my boots are flex 5 (on a scale of 1-10 i think, with 1 being the most flexible). 

what kind of riding suits you?


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

i do a lot of park but also some begginer slopes (because i ride with friends that are begginers) but i also do flat land stuff like butter cups and stuff. what kind of boots do you have? it sounds like we're alike in riding styles


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i bought the 2010 salomon brigade boots. flex 5 and a pretty cool design too. i bought them about a month ago for $189, but im sure you can find them for cheaper online by now. 

http://www.crazysnowboarder.com/images/equipment/Salomon/2010/BrigadeNeon_3641.PNG


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

alright sweet. thanks for the info


----------

